# The girls will swoon this spring for this guy



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Look at that hairdo (the white pasta looking strings hanging off his head) how could any young innocent girl Black Crowned Night Heron resist this guy. He is going to be fine, he had picked up a little poisening or tainted fish maybe, but he's all flushed out now and in a couple weeks he will be back to his normal weight and will be at the lake breaking the girls hearts.

NAB


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I know I swooned just looking at his photo!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Stunning!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a handsome boy!  

Thank you for sharing his happy ending with us.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, he is stunning. Are they as large as the blue herons? Do you have to be as careful handling these as with the blues? 

I'm really happy you could save his life.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Lot smaller than GBHs*

He's about the size of a big pij with extra long legs. Handsome devil, and he's a godd fellow he doesn't bit or flap around he's a good boy.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, Nab! 

A Black Crowned Night Heron! Never have seen one before. Y'all sure do get a most unusual assortment of gorgeous birds!

And what a HANDSOME LAD, he is!!

WISHING ALL THE BEST WITH LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES!! 

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I've never seen this bird before, what a gorgeous fella.


Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

He's gorgeous, Nab! I'm so glad he found his way to the care he needed! 

This pic might help with getting an idea of the size. This is of a Black Crowned Night Heron with some Coots and a Mallard: http://www.rims.net/2007Jan11/target0.html

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a gorgeous fellow! We are lucky enough to have them around here. There was one where my ex used to fish, we called her Francine. She always showed up right after we settled in on the dock, and would stand about fifteen feet away and wait. We always brought extra frozen fish for her. Then she went and had a baby and brought the baby around while it grew up. We had to catch her twice in a net since she had fishing line wrapped around her feet, and she was very good about it. They do have strong beaks though!! Good luck to that handsome guy.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What a beauty. 

I've never seen one either. Is his little hair piece a mullet?


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Feather said:


> What a beauty.
> 
> I've never seen one either. Is his little hair piece a mullet?


   looks like it


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

When I first saw this little guy's picture, it reminded me of a small heron that my rehabber friend had several years ago. I couldn't remember for sure what it was so I checked with her and found out it was a Bittern - still in the family of herons but much smaller.

Some folks had been to the beach - about 3 hours away - and had been home about 3 days when this little guy poked his head out from the engine compartment of their pickup truck. They immediately took him to the vet who, as it turns out, is the vet we use (and the best vet in the world I might add) and she contacted my friend and they worked together to save him. He almost died a couple of times, probably from dehydration. At first he couldn't pick up minnows - they thought he was either young or had slight brain damage from the trauma of the trip. It took over a year of TLC to get him fit and able to eat on his own and he was taken back to Sunset Beach by the people he originally hitched a ride with and was released.

I saw him a few times while my friend had him. He was very small and lived in a large aquarium some of the time but liked to take tours of her counter. He moved so gracefully and was quite beautiful. She had him during the time we had a terrible ice storm that knocked out power in most areas for over a week. She had to warm his food in their fireplace.

My friend is the person who trained us and is very knowledgeable about both birds and mammals. She kinda specializes in water fowl and usually winds up with any water fowl in our area that are in trouble. She is the Terry Whatley of the east coast.  

This is what a Bittern looks like: http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/BirdGuide/Least_Bittern_dtl.html


----------

